

Research: Laws banning texting while driving may increase road crashes - cwan
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/wireless/2010-09-28-1Atextingbans28_ST_N.htm

======
andre3k1
I would venture to say that those same people who are notorious for texting
while driving are also just as likely to be putting on makeup, fiddling with
the radio, trying to eat a sandwich, or yelling at their kids. Thus, the net
amount of bad driving due to cell phones may not be as large as previously
expected.

